# Probleme avec Remote



## coco777 (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide concernant "Remote".

Itunes détecte bien la telecommande, je suis sur le meme wifi que mon ordi, mais lorsque je rentre le code, iTunes me le redemande avec le petit son qui se joue quand vous faites une erreur sur windows.

C'est assez frustrant  

Pourriez-vous m'aider ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## coco777 (9 Août 2010)

Je me permets de remonter le sujet, si par hasard un spécialiste remote serait rentré de vacances...


----------



## sanakro (9 Août 2010)

A tout hasard, les remotes sont bien activées dans les options iTunes ?

Tu as essayé de desinstaller/réinstaller remote, redemarrer l'iDevice ?


----------



## coco777 (10 Août 2010)

Apparemment c'était un problème de firewall, donc tous ceux qui ont le meme probleme que moi, pensez à le desactiver le temps de la liaison PC Iphone, c'est seulement après la liaison qu'il faudra le réactiver.


----------

